# Boat Registration Question



## yz558 (Sep 11, 2018)

Haven't had the boat out all year with kid's sports and life in general. Realized my registration expired on the boat this spring. Need to get it renewed and called ODNR. Can't get the registration from anyone but ODNR now.

Anyone know what time the office opens at Rocky Fork? Planning on dragging the boat down and fishing Monday after getting the registration taken care of.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Most of em are 9 to 5ers.


----------



## Mcguyver (Apr 8, 2011)

*Check this out first! from http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/yearroundagents*

*Boat Registrations - Upgrade Coming in 2020*

*The system used to track boat registrations is being completely overhauled. Your ability to obtain a boat registration will be affected until the new system is up and running:*


*Beginning 5pm on October 18, 2019: *Boat registrations -- new, renewals, and transfers -- can only be obtained from Division offices (list below) while remote agent sales are closed out.
*Where to Register a Boat During the System Upgrade*



These offices will be open to sell boat registrations (new, renewals, transfers) from Oct. 18-Nov. 30, 2019.

ASHTABULA COUNTY
Geneva State Park
4499 Padanarum Road
Geneva, OH 44041
440-466-8400 x 3

CLARK COUNTY
Buck Creek State Park
1976 Buck Creek Lane
Springfield, OH 45502
937-323-1582

CLERMONT COUNTY
East Fork State Park
3292 Elklick Road
Bethel, OH 45106
513-734-2730

CUYAHOGA COUNTY
ODNR Division of Parks & Watercraft
1150 E 49th Street
Cleveland, OH 44114
216-361-1212

DELAWARE COUNTY
Alum Creek State Park
3305 S. Old State Road
Delaware, OH 43015
740-548-5490

ERIE COUNTY
ODNR Division of Parks & Watercraft
1407 Cleveland Road
Sandusky, OH 44870
419-621-1302

FRANKLIN COUNTY
ODNR Division of Parks & Watercraft
2045 Morse Road, Bldg A-1
Columbus, OH 43229
614-265-6480

GUERNSEY COUNTY
Salt Fork State Park
14755 Cadiz Road
Lore City, OH 43755
740-439-4076

HENRY COUNTY
Mary Jane Thurston State Park
1466 State Route 65
McClure, OH 43534
419-832-7662

HIGHLAND COUNTY
Rocky Fork State Park
9800 North Shore Drive
Hillsboro, OH 45133
937-393-4284

LUCAS COUNTY
Maumee Bay State Park
1400 State Park Road
Oregon, OH 43616
419-836-6003

PORTAGE COUNTY
Wingfoot Lake State Park
993 Goodyear Park Boulevard
Mogadore, OH 44260
330-644-2265

SCIOTO COUNTY
ODNR Division of Parks & Watercraft
3261 Kenyon Road
Franklin Furnace, OH 45629
740-353-7668


----------



## yz558 (Sep 11, 2018)

bubbster said:


> Most of em are 9 to 5ers.



Thank you!



Mcguyver said:


> *Check this out first! from http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/yearroundagents*
> 
> *Boat Registrations - Upgrade Coming in 2020*
> 
> ...


Appreciate it greatly! Seems to be much more of a hassle than previous years.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I guess they figure no one is using their boats this time of year. The last line is laughable. There has never been a systems upgrade that has gone smoothly, anywhere.

*The system used to track boat registrations is being completely overhauled. Your ability to obtain a boat registration will be affected until the new system is up and running:

Beginning 5pm on October 18, 2019: *Boat registrations -- new, renewals, and transfers -- can only be obtained from Division offices (list below) while remote agent sales are closed out.

*From December 1 to December 17, 2019: *There will be NO ACCESS to the existing boat registration system while the new system is installed.
*From December 18, 2019 until January 2020:* Boat registrations can only be obtained from Division offices (list below).
*In January 2020: *We anticipate all remote agents will be capable of resuming boat registration services once they have new documents on hand.
We anticipate the upgrade process will be smooth with no delays; however these dates are subject to change.


----------

